# What I purchased at Wholesale Supplies Plus



## jmk7765 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to drive to pick up my orders. But before I left I went on their website to write down what I'd want, I was afraid I'd forget something if it wasn't written down and sure enough I forgot to get Titanium Dioxide!

Anyway, I got some great fragrance oils-most of which were on their discontinued page. You have to order the 16 oz. size to get the special discount. I got one of Bergamot & Rose, Chestnut Garland and Soap Bubbles. I wanted Spiced Pear but it was sold out - the woman at the front desk gave me the sample jar-only 2 oz. but it made me so happy!

Chestnut Garland is wonderful - rich, almost coffee topnote with a soft pine undertone.

Soap Bubbles smells like a dishwashing soap fragrance from my past, like something my mother used. I think it's great! Fresh and squeeky clean.

Bergamot & Rose is a great citrus and floral scent. Not headachey at all.

I really wanted Spiced Pear!! 

I also got a small size of Mistletoe which is a dead ringer for Yankee's Mistletoe scent. 

They had green colored luffa fibers on sale - I'm sure the green coloring won't hold up to CP but it's the fibers I was after and at a bargin price.

I think ground shipping is free right now on FO's and molds! Check it out


----------



## candice19 (Aug 18, 2009)

You pick up their orders?!?!?  You are SO LUCKY!!!!

*faints*


----------



## jmk7765 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I know I'm lucky to have a great supplier so close. The best thing is they have all of their EO's and FO's in 2 oz. sample jars to sniff. After the first 50 or so my nose is so confused :roll: and I can't decide anything!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 19, 2009)

The fos sound really nice. Would love to have a supplier close to me. Paying shipping is very draining on the pocketbook!

Spiced pear sounds awesome. I hope they get it back in for you soon! 
 
Jude


----------



## jmk7765 (Aug 20, 2009)

It was the first time I went there. It's about 70 minutes away but certainly it's the way to go to choose a new fragrance.
Spiced Pear is discontinued :cry: so if anyone knows of a good alternate - let me know!
I can't wait to use the new ones I picked up - will probably make a few batches on Saturday and perhaps use one for the Autumn Swap! Check it out!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 20, 2009)

I ordered a bunch of stuff from WSP this morning!    

I really, really like that site.  They've gone out of there way to offer all kinds of resources for those that would like to learn.  I also like they have an all-in-on-store type of approach, from soap supplies, candle supplies, FO's and EO's, jars and bottles, lids, reed wicks, packaging........  on and on and on.....

I have spent WAAAAY too much time there 

Didn't stop me from ordering $60 in scents from Daystar, though.

Oye!  I'm in it for real, now, man....


----------



## Deda (Aug 20, 2009)

My sister lives about 15 minutes away from WSP.  I envy her so badly.

It's a good thing, though.  I would probably be broke(r) if I lived so close!

Did you get a peek at the new silicone molds?  I ordered 10 of the log molds, I can hardly wait for them to be delivered on Monday.  If they are as great as I think they will be I'm going to get 10 more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been looking at those Deda , can you let us know how they are ?

TIA

Kellie


----------

